# famous people with s.a.



## wobbleboard

I recently found out that Travis Mccoy from Gym Class Heroes and two of the guys from Fall Out Boy (pete wentz and the one with the glasses :idea lol) all have social anxiety disorder. 

I don't particulary like their music but this was such a revelation to me and it gives me a bit of strength knowing that they can do something so public and flaboyant as being on tv, playing instruments, giving interviews, expressing themselves- basically everything that equals paralytic fear in me- with the complexties of their anxieties. 

Maybe you already know, but I had no idea and it kinda helps a tiny wee bit knowing that they can do all that stuff.  Hope it helps someone else!


----------



## PetSMiLE

I know Donny Osmond and Barbara Streisand are both SA sufferers. Streisand never does a show without a prompter because she gets really nervous. And I saw on TV that one of the guys from New Kids On The Block has anxiety issues. I care for none of the music mentioned but it's inspiring to see these people out in the public.


----------



## sanspants08

Weezer. The entire band :yes


----------



## nightwalker

how od you know?!


----------



## trevor35th

Here's a link to a youtube video of Jonathon and Jordan Knight of New Kids on the Block talking about their social anxiety and panic attacks on the Oprah Show.


----------



## seanybhoy

Travis Mccoy doesn't really strike me as the type of person that would have SA but yeah it just goes to show you i guess.


----------



## sanspants08

nightwalker said:


> how od you know?!


I first read about Social Anxiety Disorder in an interview of theirs, years ago. I'll cite the reference if I can find it. In the meantime, here's a writeup that mentions Rivers Cuomo's SA: http://www.austinchronicle.com/gyrobase/Issue/review?oid=oid:95742

If you need more proof, listen to the song "In The Garage" :b


----------



## bobbawobba

ive read that will ferell had it and forced himself to do crazy stuff to get over it,and look at him now!also david letterman and hes a talk show host!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I heard ricky williams the miami dolphins running back football player has social anxiety disorder


----------



## wobbleboard

nightwalker said:


> how od you know?!


I read it an interview, I think it might empower them letting the world know.

Thanks for all the other famous names, people =)


----------



## Anxiety75

I never knew about Jordan & Jon Knight having SA and panic disorder.


----------



## sprinter

Ashley Olson has some form of SAD.



Celestite said:


> he isn't a celebrity, but if you want to see a video with anxiety in action, here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy gets to interview Dakota Fanning.


Couldn't understand half of what is being said but yeah that is pretty obviously anxious to the max. Here's another youtube, Price is Right with Drew Carey a non celeb, she is shaking like a leaf....


----------



## radiohead

Wow Sprinter, that Price is Right lady is just painful to watch, it's making me anxious how hardcore her panic looks. I kept thinking she would have a heart attack. ahhhhhh


----------



## shyguy246

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I heard ricky williams the miami dolphins running back football player has social anxiety disorder


Yeah, Ricky definitely has it. He used to do interviews while refusing to take his helmet off. Zack Grienke, a baseball pitcher for the Kansas City Royals also suffers from SA. Both Ricky and Zack actually quit playing for a period of time, turning down millions of dollars.

That Oprah interview with Jon Knight from New Kids on the Block...wow. He reminds me a lot of how I imagine I look when out in public. I breathe hard, can't stop moving, rub my hands together constantly, shaking, trembling. I admire him for being able to go on a TV show like Oprah...I can't even go to family get-togethers.


----------



## WayOut

I remember reading on wikipedia about Trent Reznor from Nine Inch Nails dealing with SA in the late 90s. He does seem to be functional now to say the least.


----------



## dez

Someone should compile a list of famous people who suffers from anxiety.


----------



## nobodyuknow

I read a magazine article (I don't remember which one) about Kim Basinger having social anxiety. She was so shy in school that they thought she might be autistic.


----------



## MNinja

Way cool. 

Some candidates for SA: cate blanchett, daft punk, mitch hedberg, jens lekman. there are definitely a ton of people out there that have SA though. My therapist showed me a list of people a long time ago - I have no idea how to find it though.


----------



## Encore

Mitch Hedburg is my idol. I feel terrible being happy that he had SA. I don't feel completely crazy pursuing stand up comedy.


----------



## nobodyuknow

I just thought of another possible candidate for SA: Gordie Howe. When I was in grade twelve we were supposed to write an essay on a famous Canadian, so I read a biography about him (written by his wife) and he said that he never went to high school because he saw the groups of people standing around outside the building and he couldn't go in. 

There was another story in there about how when he was a kid his dad gave them money for ice cream and he was too shy to go in and get it.

He had learning disabilities so that would have added to his shyness. He's obviously far from stupid though, and one of his sons is a neurosurgeon. I read an article about how he was very proud of that son because he himself only finished grade eight.


----------



## laugh it off

trevor35th said:


> Here's a link to a youtube video of Jonathon and Jordan Knight of New Kids on the Block talking about their social anxiety and panic attacks on the Oprah Show.


thank u so much for this.. its amazing


----------



## screwjack

Encore said:


> Mitch Hedburg is my idol. I feel terrible being happy that he had SA. I don't feel completely crazy pursuing stand up comedy.


Yeah, some of the stuff he would do like giving the stand up backwards facing the wall is kind of inspirational. He coped and did it anyway, followed his true passion. To bad he self medicated with drugs and OD'd RIP

I've read Christoper Walken used to be really akward and shy, he would just focus on acting and not really interact much with people. Don't know if he actually had SA or not (obvious dosen't have it anymore if he ever did)

Another maybe is the writer Charles Bukowski he used to have great difficulty giving readings and people at his work used to think he we was retarded because he wouldn't speak much. But then he might just have been a misanthrope.


----------



## yellowpaper

http://www.phobias-help.com/forum/showthread.php?p=742

Paula Deen had agoraphobia.


----------



## Jeg479

shyguy246 said:


> Yeah, Ricky definitely has it. He used to do interviews while refusing to take his helmet off. Zack Grienke, a baseball pitcher for the Kansas City Royals also suffers from SA. Both Ricky and Zack actually quit playing for a period of time, turning down millions of dollars.


Being a big Royals fan Zack Grienke is a huge inspiration for me. I remember hearing him interviews before he quit and telling myself that he probably has SA.


----------



## euphoria

WayOut said:


> I remember reading on wikipedia about Trent Reznor from Nine Inch Nails dealing with SA in the late 90s. He does seem to be functional now to say the least.


Yeah I heard about that too. However I think he uses a lot of drugs, possibly to self-medicate.


----------



## ebobem

*Robert SMith*

Robert Smith of the band The Cure has pretty bad SA. In fact, his vision is terrible, so he takes off his glasses when he performs so that he doesn't have to see the crowd! 






Around 44 seconds, R. Smith comes into the video. Just watch his mannerisms...a brilliant, famous musician and he can't even look an interviewer in the eye. And just look at him fidget. There is hope for us! Hehe.


----------



## bezoomny

ebobem said:


> Robert Smith of the band The Cure has pretty bad SA. In fact, his vision is terrible, so he takes off his glasses when he performs so that he doesn't have to see the crowd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 44 seconds, R. Smith comes into the video. Just watch his mannerisms...a brilliant, famous musician and he can't even look an interviewer in the eye. And just look at him fidget. There is hope for us! Hehe.


Yeah, he's always struck me as having at least mild SA. His voice is really soft and he's just incredibly awkward and fidgety in interviews.


----------



## striker

trevor35th said:


> Here's a link to a youtube video of Jonathon and Jordan Knight of New Kids on the Block talking about their social anxiety and panic attacks on the Oprah Show.


This guy might have S.A but I think he is acting in that particular scene with Oprah, where he is looking up to his right.

For me, The 19 million Anxiety sufferer's, kinda talk means, there's is a drug company selling 
anti anxiety suppressant medication behind it.


----------



## jim695

Olivia Hussey had agoraphobia she claimed.


----------



## dax

Encore said:


> Mitch Hedburg is my idol. I feel terrible being happy that he had SA. I don't feel completely crazy pursuing stand up comedy.


He was pretty funny, it's too bad he died. You could tell he seemed anxious on stage.


----------



## VCL XI

Gary Numan has Asperger's. At the height of his popularity he was a young loner living at his parents' house.

_Please keep them away 
Don't let them touch me 
Please don't let them lie 
Don't let them see me _


----------



## Hot Chocolate

sprinter said:


> Ashley Olson has some form of SAD.
> 
> Couldn't understand half of what is being said but yeah that is pretty obviously anxious to the max. Here's another youtube, Price is Right with Drew Carey a non celeb, she is shaking like a leaf....


Omg I'm so sorry! But I never laugh this hard in my whole of months!!! I am sooo tearing right now!


----------



## forever_dreamer

ebobem said:


> Robert Smith of the band The Cure has pretty bad SA. In fact, his vision is terrible, so he takes off his glasses when he performs so that he doesn't have to see the crowd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 44 seconds, R. Smith comes into the video. Just watch his mannerisms...a brilliant, famous musician and he can't even look an interviewer in the eye. And just look at him fidget. There is hope for us! Hehe.


Omg I act exactly like him most times lol awww! Olivia Hussey (1968's Romeo and Juliet) has/had agoraphobia? I never heard that before! I loved her as Juliet!


----------



## LALoner

bobbawobba said:


> ive read that will ferell had it and forced himself to do crazy stuff to get over it,and look at him now!also david letterman and hes a talk show host!


He's still doing crazy stuff so maybe he's not cured.


----------



## sprinter

Hot Chocolate said:


> Omg I'm so sorry! But I never laugh this hard in my whole of months!!! I am sooo tearing right now!


Drew-"Yvonne, ever hear of youtube?" lol She seems so nervous but yet somehow she is able to concentrate and was actually able to win the game she played. 
I can't tell if nerves are this guy's problem or not but I bet this guy wishes youtube never existed....


----------



## Titanic Explorer

Jim Morrison of 'The Doors'....

He had severe terror of being on stage, or even the center of attention- and got around that by drinking-constantly. It literally turned him into a different person- He once said through drinking, he found the strength he needed.
Very sad, the man became an alchohlic and died at 27


----------



## alipaige

sprinter said:


> Drew-"Yvonne, ever hear of youtube?" lol She seems so nervous but yet somehow she is able to concentrate and was actually able to win the game she played.
> I can't tell if nerves are this guy's problem or not but I bet this guy wishes youtube never existed....


Wow, I feel so bad for that guy. It must have been nerves! Reminds me of myself when I have to give a presentation infront of the class > :afr


----------



## bugfreak

I was lurking around this thread yesterday and the Price is Right lady actually made me kind of cry a little. Poor gal- at least she had the courage to get on national tv.


----------



## Meee

Nick Drake? A musician. From what i've read he fit the profile of social anxiety, among other things.


----------



## ryobi

Kurt Cobain
He wanted to be famous and loved but he could not stand the attention

From insecticide, "just because your paranoid, does not mean people aren't after you"

One of the greatest songwriters

We grew up in the same dead end town

I went to grade school around the corner from the wishkah bridge where he was sleeping, and was the inspiration for the song, "something in the way"


----------



## JayDontCareEh

I remember reading somewhere that Johnny Depp has it a bit. Don't know if it's true or not but he does seem kinda shy.


----------



## Neptunus

I guess Johnny Carson was really shy. http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/01/25/60II/main669087.shtml


----------



## Kush

ryobi said:


> Kurt Cobain
> He wanted to be famous and loved but he could not stand the attention
> 
> From insecticide, "just because your paranoid, does not mean people aren't after you"
> 
> One of the greatest songwriters
> 
> We grew up in the same dead end town
> 
> I went to grade school around the corner from the wishkah bridge where he was sleeping, and was the inspiration for the song, "something in the way"


i grew up in federal way, right by tacoma


----------



## Phibes

ryobi said:


> Kurt Cobain
> He wanted to be famous and loved but he could not stand the attention
> 
> From insecticide, "just because your paranoid, does not mean people aren't after you"
> 
> One of the greatest songwriters
> 
> We grew up in the same dead end town
> 
> I went to grade school around the corner from the wishkah bridge where he was sleeping, and was the inspiration for the song, "something in the way"


Hey, that's rad that you live so close to the place he grew up. 
I think the general consensus is that Kurt Cobain had Bipolar.

You can read an in-depth article about it all over here. http://www.bipolar-lives.com/kurt-cobain-and-manic-depression.html

I <3 Nirvana & Kurt :>


----------



## Phibes

I know that Chris Cole has it. He's a top professional skateboarder from California with mad skills. 
What's interesting is that the nature of skating means that when you're out and about people are going to be looking at you because it's not exactly a 'low key' activity. And also, he skates competitions and stuff so heaps of people will be watching him but he seems to keep it under wraps I guess.

Excerpt from an interview:

*Do you go to many live shows?*
I did see Bodum, Bowie and the Who but I don't see a lot of bands live as I have social anxiety. I don't like to go out in public too much, if people look at me it freaks me out.

*What skaters, or just people?*
Nah, just people.

*Do you get paranoid?*
Yeah, paranoia, everything...


----------



## RobertInCypress

Phibes said:


> I know that Chris Cole has it. He's a top professional skateboarder from California with mad skills.
> What's interesting is that the nature of skating means that when you're out and about people are going to be looking at you because it's not exactly a 'low key' activity. And also, he skates competitions and stuff so heaps of people will be watching him but he seems to keep it under wraps I guess.
> 
> Excerpt from an interview:
> 
> *Do you go to many live shows?*
> I did see Bodum, Bowie and the Who but I don't see a lot of bands live as I have social anxiety. I don't like to go out in public too much, if people look at me it freaks me out.
> 
> *What skaters, or just people?*
> Nah, just people.
> 
> *Do you get paranoid?*
> Yeah, paranoia, everything...


that sounds like something i would say in an interview


----------



## RobertInCypress

Jeg479 said:


> Being a big Royals fan Zack Grienke is a huge inspiration for me. I remember hearing him interviews before he quit and telling myself that he probably has SA.


Grienke won the AL Cy Young award this year, you get that for being the baddest *** pitcher in the league.

:clap


----------



## ryobi

So weird...I see your from Brisbane-BrisbN,lol
I went to CQU, and have been to Brisbane

I've been thinking of writing a book, kind of about nirvana, but mostly about aberdeen were kurt and krist, and I grew up


----------



## No Surprises

I'm inclined to think both Thom Yorke (lead singer of Radiohead) and Trent Reznor (Nine Inch Nails) have it.


----------



## VanDamMan

Charlize Theron? I think she might be there also.


----------



## VanDamMan

ryobi said:


> Kurt Cobain
> He wanted to be famous and loved but he could not stand the attention
> 
> From insecticide, "just because your paranoid, does not mean people aren't after you"
> 
> One of the greatest songwriters
> 
> We grew up in the same dead end town
> 
> I went to grade school around the corner from the wishkah bridge where he was sleeping, and was the inspiration for the song, "something in the way"


I think it is pretty common in the NW. Think mine got worse in my time in Seattle.



JayDontCareEh said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Johnny Depp has it a bit. Don't know if it's true or not but he does seem kinda shy.


Yes. He has some other things also. Many problems with that one.


----------



## rockst4r

wobbleboard said:


> I recently found out that Travis Mccoy from Gym Class Heroes and two of the guys from Fall Out Boy (pete wentz and the one with the glasses :idea lol) all have social anxiety disorder.
> 
> I don't particulary like their music but this was such a revelation to me and it gives me a bit of strength knowing that they can do something so public and flaboyant as being on tv, playing instruments, giving interviews, expressing themselves- basically everything that equals paralytic fear in me- with the complexties of their anxieties.
> 
> Maybe you already know, but I had no idea and it kinda helps a tiny wee bit knowing that they can do all that stuff.  Hope it helps someone else!


absolutely amazing!


----------



## sash

I don't know if Michael Jackson had it but he was known as being very shy and is known as one of the greatest entertainers of all time.


----------



## sleeper_cell

Meee said:


> Nick Drake? A musician. From what i've read he fit the profile of social anxiety, among other things.


yep, and he died from overdose of antidepressant medication (probably not intentional cause the meds were pretty dangerous in the 70s)

not sure about Trent but a former NIN keyboardist Alessandro Cortini (he's now with Muse i believe) has a side project (Modwheelmood) with tracks like "Paranoid" and "Scared of everyone" and it's kinda obvious. Also, Trent has referred to him as "one of the world's most miserable people" in an interview once.


----------



## BeautifulGunStucknHolster

celestite said:


> he isn't a celebrity, but if you want to see a video with anxiety in action, here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a guy gets to interview dakota fanning.


hahahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhah!!!!


----------



## BeautifulGunStucknHolster

kim basinger was wicked hot in her prime jeez. here someone with history of agorophobia whom I like:

WOODY ALLEN


----------

